# 4 صفات يحبهم الرجل في خطيبته ويكرههم في زوجته جدا



## ramyghobrial (20 أغسطس 2006)

*4 صفات يحبهم الرجل في خطيبته ويكرههم في زوجته جدا *








* 
*
غريب أمر الرجل مع المرأة، فعادة ما تشكو المرأة من أن زوجها قد تغير بعد الزواج، ولكنها لا تدرك أن حياته هي التي تغيرت، وأن المرحلة السابقة منها تختلف جذريا مع المرحلة اللاحقة، ولذلك فما كان يعجبه بالأمس قد يكرهه غدا، والعكس صحيح، وهناك 4 صفات يحب الرجل جدا أن توجد في خطيبته ولكنه يكرههم في زوجته بعد ذلك مما يصيبها بالاضطراب نتيجة معاملته السيئة لها بسبب عدم توافر هذه الصفات في الزواج: 

 


*لا تتكلم مع غيره  
*
ربما يحب الرجل في خطيبته ألا تتكلم مع أحد غيره كي لا يقول الآخرين عنه بعض الكلمات السلية مثل "مش مالي عنيها" "هفأ" "مش بتحبه"، فهو يريدها صامتة في كل جلسة معه وسط المقربين، ولا يريدها أن تضحك وتتكلم مع الأصدقاء والأهل وقت وجوده. 

أما بعد الزواج فهو يكره هذه العادة جدا فيها، لأنه يريدها اجتماعية وودودة كي تشرفه أمام أصحابه وأهله، فلا يريدها صامتة مكشرة مبتفتحش بقها في القعدة، لأنها لو ظلت صامتة سوف يقول المقربين عنها إنها ليست عشرية، ولا تحبه، وقرفانة منهم، ومش بتعرف تضايف الناس، وبذلك لا تشرف زوجها أمام أصحابه وزوجاتهم، وهنا الرجل ينتقد فيها صمتها بعد الزواج، على الرغم من أنه كان يفضلها صامتة في الخطوبة. 



*تغير عليه بشدة  
*

مفيش واحد خاطب لا يحب أن تقوم خطيبته بتوليع الحياة بين الحبن والآخر بسبب غيرتها الشديدة عليه، فهو يشعر حينها برجولته، وبحبها له، أما بعد الزواج فهو يكره هذا الأسلوب وربما يترك لها المنزل لو زوجته تمادت فيه وفعلت مثلما كانت تفعل في الخطوبة.  

ففي الزواج هو يجلس معها 24 ساعة في اليوم، وليس مثل فترة الخطوبة حين كان النكد عبارة عن خناقة كل 3 أيام مثلا، كما أن غيرة زوجته ربما تجعل المقربين يبتعدوا عنه، بالإضافة إلى الأهل وأصدقاء العمل وتحول حياته إلى جحيم. 

 


*تهتم بنفسها جدا  
*

صحيح الرجل يحب أن تهتم شريكته بنفسها، لأن هذا يدل على اهتمامها به أيضا، ولكن الرجل يظل يمتدح في خطيبته شياكتها وبرفانها وتسريحة شعرها في الخطوبة، عملا بالمثل الذي يقول "زغردي ياللي مانتش غرمانة" لأن والدها هو الذي دفع كل هذه المصاريف.  

أما في الزواج فهو ينتقد ملابسها وتسريحتها وبرفانها، والزوجة تقول إنه أصبح لا يحبها مثل أيام زمان، ولكن في الحقيقة هو أصبح يكره أن يدفع هو ثمن الملابس والكوافير والبرفان. 

 


*لديها صديقات  
*

في الخطوبة تكون البنت لاجئة لخطيبها موراهاش غيره، وطبعا بتكون فرحانة بالتجربة دي في بدايتها، هتلاقيها مقضياها اتصالات ورنات ولوجوهات وطلب خروجات وفسح، وبالطبع خطيبها مش فاضيلها تماما عشان يستحمل الصداع ده، وهنا نجده يحب في خطيبته أن تكون لها صديقات ينزلوا معاها يشتروا لبس وكل المشتريات عشان تحل عن دماغه شوية.  


كما أن هناك سبب آخر يجعل الرجل يتمنى أن تكون خطيبته لديها عدة صديقات، فهو يريد أن يخرج معهن، فربما يعيش الولد حياته كلها لا يخرج مع جروبات البنات ولا تتوافر له هذه الميزة إلا حين أن يملك لقب "خاطب".  

أما بعد الزواج فستجد المرأة أن زوجها يدفعها إلى الابتعاد عن صديقاتها، لأنه لا يحب أن تخرج أسراره وفضائحه يوم الخميس لهن، وقد تتعجب المرأة من انقلاب حاله عليهن بعد الزواج، ولكن هذه هي الحقيقة لأن الرجل يعتبر صديقاتها خرابين بيوت. 



طبعا ياشباب اناعارض وجه نظر الكاتب بس الصارحه فيه حاجات مش متفق معاه فيها 
عايز ارائكم اوعو تنسو:spor22: ​


----------



## ميريت (20 أغسطس 2006)

*انا الي هعلق عليها نقطه واحده الغيره*

* 



تغير عليه بشدة ​



مفيش واحد خاطب لا يحب أن تقوم خطيبته بتوليع الحياة بين الحبن والآخر بسبب غيرتها الشديدة عليه، فهو يشعر حينها برجولته، وبحبها له، أما بعد الزواج فهو يكره هذا الأسلوب وربما يترك لها المنزل لو زوجته تمادت فيه وفعلت مثلما كانت تفعل في الخطوبة. ​


ففي الزواج هو يجلس معها 24 ساعة في اليوم، وليس مثل فترة الخطوبة حين كان النكد عبارة عن خناقة كل 3 أيام مثلا، كما أن غيرة زوجته ربما تجعل المقربين يبتعدوا عنه، بالإضافة إلى الأهل وأصدقاء العمل وتحول حياته إلى جحيم. ​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​​*​​​


هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا بصراحه مش مع بدا الغيره دا
ع العموم هي بتبقا طبيعه 
يعني فيه ست بتغير بجنون وفيه ست مش بتغير
ومش معني كدا انها مش بتحب
بس الست بتغير لما تحس انه الشخصيه دي بتهددها في حبيبها
وطالما هي واثقه انه مفيش حاجه هتسحب السجاده من تحت رجلها يبقا لزمتها ايه تغير
ولا هو نكد وخلاص
​


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 أغسطس 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:
			
		

> *انا الي هعلق عليها نقطه واحده الغيره*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


 
يابنتي ربنا يكملك بعقلك يارب بس خلي بالك الشطة والفلفل مطلوبين بس برضة مش  على طول يعني توقعي انة ممكن يجي يغيظك ويقولك اية
النهاردة انا وصحبتي الل يفش الشغل يالهوي فطرنا مع بعض ويالهوي ضحكنا ضحك لما سندويتش الفول شر على البلوزة بتاعتها يااااااة وبعدين بقة لما ضحكت عليها شر على البنطلون بتاعي وكان يوووووووم 
:a82: :a82: :smil12: :smil12:  طبعا يومة مش هايعدي صح ولا اية


----------



## ميريت (20 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:
			
		

> يابنتي ربنا يكملك بعقلك يارب بس خلي بالك الشطة والفلفل مطلوبين بس برضة مش على طول يعني توقعي انة ممكن يجي يغيظك ويقولك اية
> النهاردة انا وصحبتي الل يفش الشغل يالهوي فطرنا مع بعض ويالهوي ضحكنا ضحك لما سندويتش الفول شر على البلوزة بتاعتها يااااااة وبعدين بقة لما ضحكت عليها شر على البنطلون بتاعي وكان يوووووووم
> :a82: :a82: :smil12: :smil12: طبعا يومة مش هايعدي صح ولا اية


 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
دا مش فلفل
دي لو خرج منها سليم مش مزقول من البلكونه او محطوطله سم فران في الاكل يبقا يبوس ايده وش وظهر


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 أغسطس 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:
			
		

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> دا مش فلفل
> دي لو خرج منها سليم مش مزقول من البلكونه او محطوطله سم فران في الاكل يبقا يبوس ايده وش وظهر


 
ههههههههههههههههه ياعيني دة كدة ممكن يموت يامرمر طيب مين هايصرف عليكي بعدية


----------



## Coptic Man (20 أغسطس 2006)

*ياريت توضح اخر نقطة بتاعت يوم فضايح يوم الخميس دي يا رامي

هههههههههههههههههه

احسن فهمي علي قدي*


----------



## ramyghobrial (20 أغسطس 2006)

Coptic Man قال:
			
		

> *ياريت توضح اخر نقطة بتاعت يوم فضايح يوم الخميس دي يا رامي*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *احسن فهمي علي قدي*


 
بص ياباشا الحتة دي بالذات مش مهم للي فهمهم على قدهم   (والنبي لتعديها)leasantr leasantr leasantr leasantr


----------



## ميريت (21 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:
			
		

> ههههههههههههههههه ياعيني دة كدة ممكن يموت يامرمر طيب مين هايصرف عليكي بعدية


 


اه يا رامي معاك حق
بلاش زقل من البلكونه
خلينا في الكسر
اكسرله رجله عشان يفتكر كل ما يمشي عليها تاني وتوجعه نه لما فكر يعمل فلفل وشطه جراله ايه
او اقولك احسن حاجه اخرمله عينه الي بصت ع الفول الي وقع ع البلوزه
وبعد كدا اخرملها عينها هي كمان
كا حل بيرضي الطرفين


----------



## ramyghobrial (21 أغسطس 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:
			
		

> اه يا رامي معاك حق
> بلاش زقل من البلكونه
> خلينا في الكسر
> اكسرله رجله عشان يفتكر كل ما يمشي عليها تاني وتوجعه نه لما فكر يعمل فلفل وشطه جراله ايه
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههههه ياماما 
امال لو عرفتي بقية القصة كنتي هاتعملي اية فيهم 
يالا ربنا سترها


----------



## ميريت (22 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه ياماما
> امال لو عرفتي بقية القصة كنتي هاتعملي اية فيهم
> يالا ربنا سترها


 



لاء ما انا عرفتها
مش بتاعه الرحله الي كان هيطلعها مع زميلته بتاعه سندوتش الفول وصحاب زميلته بتاعه صندوش الفول:spor22:


----------



## ramyghobrial (22 أغسطس 2006)

mirit_thabet قال:


> لاء ما انا عرفتها
> مش بتاعه الرحله الي كان هيطلعها مع زميلته بتاعه سندوتش الفول وصحاب زميلته بتاعه صندوش الفول:spor22:


 

اوباااااااااااا :dntknw: :dntknw: 
واية رايك طيب؟؟؟


----------



## ميريت (24 أغسطس 2006)

ramyghobrial قال:


> اوباااااااااااا :dntknw: :dntknw:
> واية رايك طيب؟؟؟


 

بور علي سم فران ميبنش في التحاليل
واروح اتجوز ثري عربي واسيب البلد


----------



## بنت الفادى (28 ديسمبر 2006)

*صفات يحبهم الرجل في خطيبته ويكرههم في زوجته جدا*

 صفات يحبهم الرجل في خطيبته ويكرههم في زوجته جدا 

غريب أمر الرجل مع المرأة، فعادة ما تشكو المرأة من أن زوجها قد تغير بعد الزواج، ولكنها لا تدرك أن حياته هي التي تغيرت، وأن المرحلة السابقة منها تختلف جذريا مع المرحلة اللاحقة، ولذلك فما كان يعجبه بالأمس قد يكرهه غدا، والعكس صحيح، وهناك 4 صفات يحب الرجل جدا أن توجد في خطيبته ولكنه يكرههم في زوجته بعد ذلك مما يصيبها بالاضطراب نتيجة معاملته السيئة لها بسبب عدم توافر هذه الصفات في الزواج: 

لا تتكلم مع غيره 

ربما يحب الرجل في خطيبته ألا تتكلم مع أحد غيره كي لا يقول الآخرين عنه بعض الكلمات السلية مثل "مش مالي عنيها" "هفأ" "مش بتحبه"، فهو يريدها صامتة في كل جلسة معه وسط المقربين، ولا يريدها أن تضحك وتتكلم مع الأصدقاء والأهل وقت وجوده. 

أما بعد الزواج فهو يكره هذه العادة جدا فيها، لأنه يريدها اجتماعية وودودة كي تشرفه أمام أصحابه وأهله، فلا يريدها صامتة مكشرة مبتفتحش بقها في القعدة، لأنها لو ظلت صامتة سوف يقول المقربين عنها إنها ليست عشرية، ولا تحبه، وقرفانة منهم، ومش بتعرف تضايف الناس، وبذلك لا تشرف زوجها أمام أصحابه وزوجاتهم، وهنا الرجل ينتقد فيها صمتها بعد الزواج، على الرغم من أنه كان يفضلها صامتة في الخطوبة. 

تغير عليه بشدة 

مفيش واحد خاطب لا يحب أن تقوم خطيبته بتوليع الحياة بين الحبن والآخر بسبب غيرتها الشديدة عليه، فهو يشعر حينها برجولته، وبحبها له، أما بعد الزواج فهو يكره هذا الأسلوب وربما يترك لها المنزل لو زوجته تمادت فيه وفعلت مثلما كانت تفعل في الخطوبة. 

ففي الزواج هو يجلس معها 24 ساعة في اليوم، وليس مثل فترة الخطوبة حين كان النكد عبارة عن خناقة كل 3 أيام مثلا، كما أن غيرة زوجته ربما تجعل المقربين يبتعدوا عنه، بالإضافة إلى الأهل وأصدقاء العمل وتحول حياته إلى جحيم. 

تهتم بنفسها جدا 

صحيح الرجل يحب أن تهتم شريكته بنفسها، لأن هذا يدل على اهتمامها به أيضا، ولكن الرجل يظل يمتدح في خطيبته شياكتها وبرفانها وتسريحة شعرها في الخطوبة، عملا بالمثل الذي يقول "زغردي ياللي مانتش غرمانة" لأن والدها هو الذي دفع كل هذه المصاريف. 

أما في الزواج فهو ينتقد ملابسها وتسريحتها وبرفانها، والزوجة تقول إنه أصبح لا يحبها مثل أيام زمان، ولكن في الحقيقة هو أصبح يكره أن يدفع هو ثمن الملابس والكوافير والبرفان. 

لديها صديقات 

في الخطوبة تكون البنت لاجئة لخطيبها موراهاش غيره، وطبعا بتكون فرحانة بالتجربة دي في بدايتها، هتلاقيها مقضياها اتصالات ورنات ولوجوهات وطلب خروجات وفسح، وبالطبع خطيبها مش فاضيلها تماما عشان يستحمل الصداع ده، وهنا نجده يحب في خطيبته أن تكون لها صديقات ينزلوا معاها يشتروا لبس وكل المشتريات عشان تحل عن دماغه شوية. 

كما أن هناك سبب آخر يجعل الرجل يتمنى أن تكون خطيبته لديها عدة صديقات، فهو يريد أن يخرج معهن، فربما يعيش الولد حياته كلها لا يخرج مع جروبات البنات ولا تتوافر له هذه الميزة إلا حين أن يملك لقب "خاطب". 

أما بعد الزواج فستجد المرأة أن زوجها يدفعها إلى الابتعاد عن صديقاتها، لأنه لا يحب أن تخرج أسراره وفضائحه يوم الخميس لهن، وقد تتعجب المرأة من انقلاب حاله عليهن بعد الزواج، ولكن هذه هي الحقيقة لأن الرجل يعتبر صديقاتها خرابين بيوت. 

:Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox: :Love_Mailbox:​


----------



## christ my lord (28 ديسمبر 2006)

الموضوع رائع وجميل بس الكلام دة بيختلف من رجل لاخر حسب الشخصية والطباع .. وعاوز اقول ان الست ايضا تتغير بعد الزواج .... ودة شىء طبيعى بين الطرفين لان الحياة الزوجية هى حياة استمرارية يومية لانهما يعيشون تحت سقف واحد ولابد من وجود حالة صدام او بمعنى اصح استكشاف كل من الطرفين طباع الاخر فى بداية الزواج ودة يتطلب تفاهم وتعايش بحكمة عند وجود صفة او طبع من احدى الطرفين لا يقبلة الاخر حتى تستمر الحياة الزوجية بنجاح دون مشاكل مستعصية حيث انة توجد انواع مشاكل كثيرة فى الحياة الزوجية لانة ليس من الطبيعى عدم وجود مشاكل فى الحياة الزوجية ولكن الامر يختلف من ناحية قوة هذة المشاكل اما ان تكون قوية ومؤثرة فى الحياة او تكون غير مؤثرة .. والفيصل هنا هو مقدرة الزوجين على التفاهم والحب الذى ياتى بعد الزواج ... لان الحب بعد الزواج اقوى من الحب قبل الزواج ... ولابد ان تكون الحياة الزوجية مبنية على صخرة المسيح حتى تكون محمية ومسيجة ضد تجارب عدو الخير ...
والف شكر على الموضوع الجميل دة وربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## بنت الفادى (28 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا اخى يوساب على المرور والتعليق الجميل دا​


----------



## sparrow (28 ديسمبر 2006)

الموضوع رائع وجميل بس الكلام دة بيختلف من رجل لاخر حسب الشخصية والطباع .. وعاوز اقول ان الست ايضا تتغير بعد الزواج .... ودة شىء طبيعى بين الطرفين لان الحياة الزوجية هى حياة استمرارية يومية لانهما يعيشون تحت سقف واحد ولابد من وجود حالة صدام او بمعنى اصح استكشاف كل من الطرفين طباع الاخر فى بداية الزواج ودة يتطلب تفاهم وتعايش بحكمة عند وجود صفة او طبع من احدى الطرفين لا يقبلة الاخر حتى تستمر الحياة الزوجية بنجاح دون مشاكل مستعصية حيث انة توجد انواع مشاكل كثيرة فى الحياة الزوجية لانة ليس من الطبيعى عدم وجود مشاكل فى الحياة الزوجية ولكن الامر يختلف من ناحية قوة هذة المشاكل اما ان تكون قوية ومؤثرة فى الحياة او تكون غير مؤثرة .. والفيصل هنا هو مقدرة الزوجين على التفاهم والحب الذى ياتى بعد الزواج ... لان الحب بعد الزواج اقوى من الحب قبل الزواج ... ولابد ان تكون الحياة الزوجية مبنية على صخرة المسيح حتى تكون محمية ومسيجة ضد تجارب عدو الخير ...

رايك فعلا مظبوط وصح جدااا

شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع ( بنت الفادي)


----------



## twety (8 يناير 2007)

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*بجد انتى سكرة باينت الفادى*
*بامانه موضوع عشرة على عشرة*
*وتستاهلى نجمه وممتازة*
*فعلا بجد كلامك كله صح وحقيقه*
*دول صنف عاوز الحرق:t32: *
*فى ميدان عام (علشان يكونوا عبرة لمن يعتبر)*
*دول مش فاهمين نفسهم اصلا*
*ياساتر منهم:ranting: *


----------



## بنت الفادى (8 يناير 2007)

sparrow قال:


> الموضوع رائع وجميل بس الكلام دة بيختلف من رجل لاخر حسب الشخصية والطباع .. وعاوز اقول ان الست ايضا تتغير بعد الزواج .... ودة شىء طبيعى بين الطرفين لان الحياة الزوجية هى حياة استمرارية يومية لانهما يعيشون تحت سقف واحد ولابد من وجود حالة صدام او بمعنى اصح استكشاف كل من الطرفين طباع الاخر فى بداية الزواج ودة يتطلب تفاهم وتعايش بحكمة عند وجود صفة او طبع من احدى الطرفين لا يقبلة الاخر حتى تستمر الحياة الزوجية بنجاح دون مشاكل مستعصية حيث انة توجد انواع مشاكل كثيرة فى الحياة الزوجية لانة ليس من الطبيعى عدم وجود مشاكل فى الحياة الزوجية ولكن الامر يختلف من ناحية قوة هذة المشاكل اما ان تكون قوية ومؤثرة فى الحياة او تكون غير مؤثرة .. والفيصل هنا هو مقدرة الزوجين على التفاهم والحب الذى ياتى بعد الزواج ... لان الحب بعد الزواج اقوى من الحب قبل الزواج ... ولابد ان تكون الحياة الزوجية مبنية على صخرة المسيح حتى تكون محمية ومسيجة ضد تجارب عدو الخير ...
> 
> رايك فعلا مظبوط وصح جدااا
> 
> شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع ( بنت الفادي)



شكرا لمروك وتعليقك الجميل​


----------



## بنت الفادى (8 يناير 2007)

twety قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههه*
> *بجد انتى سكرة باينت الفادى*
> *بامانه موضوع عشرة على عشرة*
> *وتستاهلى نجمه وممتازة*
> ...



انتى اللى سكر يا عسوله
شكرا لمرورك​


----------



## look jesus (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: 4 صفات يحبهم الرجل في خطيبته ويكرههم في زوجته جدا*

شكرا يا رامي علي الموضوع بجد موضوع حلو كتير ربنا يباركك


----------



## joyce2 (2 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: 4 صفات يحبهم الرجل في خطيبته ويكرههم في زوجته جدا*

 طيب المفروض نعمل مع الرجال إيه ما فيش حاجة بتعجبهم؟


----------



## LOLA012 (3 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: 4 صفات يحبهم الرجل في خطيبته ويكرههم في زوجته جدا*

لأن الرجل يعتبر صديقاتها خرابين بيوت. 
ميرسى ليك يا رامى على الموضوع بجد موضوع جميل جدا 
وبذات بتاعة خربين البيوت ديه 
كويس علشان لما حد يجوز من اصحابى 
مش هعرفه تانى ابدااااااااااا هههههههههههه ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 فبراير 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (6 فبراير 2010)

انا حاسه انها مش هتبقى عيشه بعد الزواج هههههههههههههههههههه او الكاتب مجرب هو ادرى بكل شى هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------

